# مشكلة فى ماتور رفع المياه



## icahmed (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
تواجهني مشكلة بالماتور الخاص برفع الماء بالمنزل وهي
عندما تنقطع المياه وتعود مرة اخرى فان الماتور لا يقوم برفع الماء وعندما قمت باحضار فني الماتور قال لي ان السبب دخول هواء الى المواسير نتيجة عمل الماتور بعد انقطاع المياه وقام بتركيب حنفية بجانب الماتور لطرد الهواء مما يستلزم نزولي من الدور الرابع كل فترة للتاكد من وصول الماء ثم الانتظار لفتح الحنفية حتى يخرج الهواء ثم يعمل كل شيء بطريقة جيدة فهل ما قام به الفني صحيح وما هو الحل الامثل لحل هذه المشكلة بدون النزول والانتظار مع العلم بوجود خزان مياه كبير فوق سطح المنزل
ارجو الرد لان هذا الموضوع يسبب لي الكثير من الازاعاج
وشكرا لكم

مرفق ملف يوضح تفاصيل الماتور


----------



## king.khadawy (25 يناير 2010)

سلام عليكم ... ما قام به الفنى صحيح لأنه يعمل عملية نزف للهواء air bleeding من خط السحب وملىء خط السحب بالماء وهو ما يسمى تحضير المضخة pump priming ولكن انا عاوزك تتأكد من عمل صمام عدم الرجوع او كما يطلق عليه السكس بلف بلغة الصنايعية ممكن يكون تالف لأن المفروض ان الخزان فوق السطوح يقوم بملىء الخط كله بما فى ذلك المضخة وصولا الى السكس بلف وبالتالى تعمل المضخة بشكل جيد عند قدوم المياه ... اقترح لو ان تكرار انقطاع المياه متكرر انك توضع مفتاح تشغيل الماتور (البوتشينو) عندك فى المطبخ لسهولة غلق الماتور عند انقطاع المياه


----------



## commander 15 (25 يناير 2010)

يا استاذي 
ان سبب المشكله هو دوران الماتور والخزان فارغ من الماء مما يسبب دخول الهواء الى الماتور اليس كذلك ؟
الحل بسيط ومريح جدا لك
اذا كان هذا هو السبب فما عليك الا ان تقوم بتركيب عوامة كهربائية في الخزان السفلي تقوم اتوماتيكيا بإيقاف الماتور 
قبل ان يفرغ الخزان تماما وقبل ان يصل مستوى الماء الىلف البلف المثبت في نهاية ماسورة السحب.
وعندما يرتفع مستوى الماء فب الخزان السفلي مرة اخرى سوف تقوم العوامة الكهربائية بتشغيل الماتور اتوماتيكيا مرة أخرى دون الحاجة الى النزول والصعود والغلق والفتح كل مرة 
وايضا كما ذكر الكنج تأكد من سلامة بلف اللارجوع المثبت في اسفل ماسورة السحب


----------



## icahmed (25 يناير 2010)

king.khadawy قال:


> ولكن انا عاوزك تتأكد من عمل صمام عدم الرجوع او كما يطلق عليه السكس بلف بلغة الصنايعية ممكن يكون تالف لأن المفروض ان الخزان فوق السطوح يقوم بملىء الخط كله بما فى ذلك المضخة وصولا الى السكس بلف وبالتالى تعمل المضخة بشكل جيد عند قدوم المياه ...


 
اين اجد السكس بلف للتاكد من انه سليم؟

شكرا لسرعة الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## icahmed (25 يناير 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> يا استاذي
> ان سبب المشكله هو دوران الماتور والخزان فارغ من الماء مما يسبب دخول الهواء الى الماتور اليس كذلك ؟
> الحل بسيط ومريح جدا لك
> اذا كان هذا هو السبب فما عليك الا ان تقوم بتركيب عوامة كهربائية في الخزان السفلي تقوم اتوماتيكيا بإيقاف الماتور
> ...


 
هل العوامة الكهربائية هي الحساس الذي يوضع فى الماتور إذا كان كذلك فهو موجود بالفعل وقمنا بتركيبة من 3 اشهر. (مرفق صورة للتوضيح)
وإذا لم تكن فما هو المقصود بالعوامة الكهربائية وكمان ما المقصود بالخزان السفلي علما بان الخزان الوحيد موجود فى اعلى العمارة

وشكرا على سرعة الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (25 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز الافضل ان تقوم بتركيب مايسمى بالصمام اللارجوعي على خط السحب وذلك لاابقاء المضخة مملوءة بالماء وعدم رجوع الى شبكة الماء الرئيسية عند انقطاع او اطفاء المضخة بالاضافة الى تركيب متحسس انقطاع الماء ليعمل على اطفاء المضخة عند عدم وجود الماء يسمى flow meter


----------



## commander 15 (25 يناير 2010)

icahmed قال:


> هل العوامة الكهربائية هي الحساس الذي يوضع فى الماتور إذا كان كذلك فهو موجود بالفعل وقمنا بتركيبة من 3 اشهر. (مرفق صورة للتوضيح)
> وإذا لم تكن فما هو المقصود بالعوامة الكهربائية وكمان ما المقصود بالخزان السفلي علما بان الخزان الوحيد موجود فى اعلى العمارة
> 
> وشكرا على سرعة الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


اخي الكريم 
من اين تسحب الماء ؟:81:
هل الماتور متصل بخط الماء الرئيسي ويقوم بالسحب منه مباشرة ؟


----------



## icahmed (25 يناير 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> اخي الكريم
> من اين تسحب الماء ؟:81:
> هل الماتور متصل بخط الماء الرئيسي ويقوم بالسحب منه مباشرة ؟


 
نعم يقوم الماتور بالسحب مباشرة من الخط الرئيسي


----------



## icahmed (25 يناير 2010)

م.بشار الراوي قال:


> الافضل ان تقوم بتركيب مايسمى بالصمام اللارجوعي على خط السحب وذلك لاابقاء المضخة مملوءة بالماء


 
المقصود هنا تركيب الصمام اللارجوعي قبل الماتور اليس كذلك؟

شكرا لك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## said said (25 يناير 2010)

نعم قبل الماتور و لو انك بعثت برسم مع الشرح للمشكلة لكان جد اسهل على الجميع


----------



## commander 15 (26 يناير 2010)

م.بشار الراوي قال:


> الاخ العزيز الافضل ان تقوم بتركيب مايسمى بالصمام اللارجوعي على خط السحب وذلك لاابقاء المضخة مملوءة بالماء وعدم رجوع الى شبكة الماء الرئيسية عند انقطاع او اطفاء المضخة بالاضافة الى تركيب متحسس انقطاع الماء ليعمل على اطفاء المضخة عند عدم وجود الماء يسمى flow meter


 :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28:
معك تماما


----------



## محمود عويضة (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أخي العزيز صاحب مشكلة موتور المياة ....نعم بالتأكيد تركيب عوامة كهربائية على الخزان السفلي تمنع تشغيل الموتور عند نقص مستوى المياه بالخزان السفلي وهذا هو الحل الأمثل لمشكلتك ...ويمكنك شراء هذه العوامة من أي محل أدوات كهربائية وتستدعي فني كهربائي لتركيب طرفي كهرباء العوامة على التوالي مع أحد خطوط الكهرباء المغدية للموتور .ويمكنك أيضا" تركيب عوامة كهربائية على الخزان العلوي لمنع فيضانه .
وهذه المشكلة قابلتنا كثيرا" في المباني الحكومية وهذا هو الحل المعتاد لتلك المشاكل .
وشكرا"


----------



## دلاور (26 يناير 2010)

من الافضل ان تضع Air Valve هذه القطعة تقوم بأخراج هواء من الانبوب


----------



## icahmed (28 يناير 2010)

دلاور قال:


> من الافضل ان تضع Air Valve هذه القطعة تقوم بأخراج هواء من الانبوب


 
شكرا دلاور بس ممكن اجيب Air Valve منين من مصر؟ وفين اركبه قبل ام بعد الماتور؟ وهل سيقوم بتسريب الماء ام سيخرج الهواء فقط؟

الاخوة المهندسين المحترمين هل هذا الحل يعتبر حلا مثاليا؟
ارجو الافادة
وشكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الذئب الاسود (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ....
انا واجهتني متل هذه المشكله , اخي العزيز ارجو منك ان تتاكد من عدم وجود هواء داخل الماسوره , وتركيب رداد على خط الدفع وعلى خط السحب , وذلك لعدم رجوع الماء من الخزان الى الماتور , وكذالك عدم رجوع الماء الى بئر الماء , وذلك لبقاء الماء داخل حوض المضخه (عند فراشات المضخه) , والتاكد من سلامة اسنان المواسير واحكامها جيدا لعدم دخول اهواء لان ذلك حصل معي . 
ارجو من ذوي الخبره والمهندسين المساعده والتصحيح على ما قدمت من مشاركه, واسال الله ان يجزيكم كل خير .


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (29 يناير 2010)

الي الاخ icahmed اري من خلال مداخلات الساده المهندسين انك تائه بين الحلول وانا سأشرح لك الموتور ببساطه كي تفهم مايقال من خلال الساده المهندسين 

موتور الماء في الهندسه يسمي باللغه العربيه مضخه وبالانجليزيه pump 

ولكن الموتور الكهربي اللذي يعمل علي اعطاء حركه للمضخه كي تعمل 

اذن موتور الماء = موتور كهربي + مضخه 

المضخه هي ماكينه تعمل علي نقل السوائل من مكان الي مكان اخر عن طريق اضافه طاقه الي المائع 

اذن المضخه تضخ سوائل فقط ولا تستطيع ضخ غازات 

المضخه لها خط طرد وهو خرج المضخه (والذي يركب عليه عداد المياه)
ولها خط سحب وهو خط الدخول الي المضخه 

تخيل معي عند انقطاع الماء (اي عدم وجود ماء في خط السحب ) فماذا تسحب المضخه لن تسحب سوي هواء وبالتالي لن تعمل 

الحل :: كما قال الساده المهندسون -ومنهم اذكر الاخ commander15 - 
هو تركيب صمام امان وهو صمام اللارجوع non return valve ويعمل هذا الصمام علي اي يوحد اتجاه المياه بمعني اخر انه يجعل الماء يمر في اتجاه واحد ولا يرجع يعني (عند وجود الماء يمر الماء من خلال الصمام ثم يدخل بعدها علي المضخه وعند انقطاع الماء يريد الماء العوده في المواسير فلا يسمح له الصمام بالرجوع مرة اخري وبهذه الطريقه يظل الماء موجود وهو مايسمي* بتحضير الطلمبه* ) لان المضخه كي تعمل يجب ان يكون بها ماء


----------



## icahmed (29 يناير 2010)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> الحل :: كما قال الساده المهندسون -ومنهم اذكر الاخ commander15 -
> هو تركيب صمام امان وهو صمام اللارجوع non return valve ويعمل هذا الصمام علي اي يوحد اتجاه المياه بمعني اخر انه يجعل الماء يمر في اتجاه واحد ولا يرجع يعني (عند وجود الماء يمر الماء من خلال الصمام ثم يدخل بعدها علي المضخه وعند انقطاع الماء يريد الماء العوده في المواسير فلا يسمح له الصمام بالرجوع مرة اخري وبهذه الطريقه يظل الماء موجود وهو مايسمي* بتحضير الطلمبه* ) لان المضخه كي تعمل يجب ان يكون بها ماء


 
شكرا لك التوضيح والاهتمام اخي أحمد الغرباوي
اصبحت الامور واضحة الان وملخص الحل تركيب صمام اللارجوع على خط السحب

شكرا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا كنتم خير عون اتمنى من الله دوام التوفيق لكم ونفع بكم الامة الاسلامية والعربية


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (31 يناير 2010)

icahmed قال:


> شكرا لك التوضيح والاهتمام اخي أحمد الغرباوي
> اصبحت الامور واضحة الان وملخص الحل تركيب صمام اللارجوع على خط السحب
> 
> شكرا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا كنتم خير عون اتمنى من الله دوام التوفيق لكم ونفع بكم الامة الاسلامية والعربية






الشكر لله وحده 
اسال الله العظيم ان يرزقنا الاخلاص والعلم والعمل به 

وابقي طمنا وصلت فين في الاخر

نسيت اقولك قد يكون انت فعلا مركب صمام اللارجوع (السيكس بلف ) بس زي مابيقولوا بالعاميه واخد هوا ( يعني تسرب اليه هواء) فتأكد من ذلك 

وطمنا علي حل المشكله اخي الكريم


----------



## ساتى م (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد رسم توضيحى لحل مشكلة موتور رفع مياه لدائرة تشغيل موتور واحد خط مع عوامة واحدة


----------



## أبو مالك التميمي (27 يونيو 2010)

أعتذر عن اعادة الموضوع ولكنني اعاني تماما من نفس المشكلة وسؤالي هو هل أحتاج أكثر من صمام؟ عندي خط الشبكة يدخل إلى الساعة وبعد 30 متر تقريبا وضعت المضخة التي ترفع الماء إلى الطابق الخامس..
هل ينبغي أن اضح صمامين واحد قبل الماتور ( أي بين الماتور وساعة الماء) والأخر بعد الماتور ( أي بين الماتور و الخزان الذي يتم ملؤه)؟
هل ينبغي وضع هذه الصمامات في حالة وجود حساس اتوماتي ايضا؟

شكرا للجميع وبارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## mootaz1 (11 يوليو 2011)

ما هو السبب فى وجود هواء فى مواسير المياه عند تشغيل موتور المياة وكيفية معالجتها علما بانة يوجد صمام لا رجوعى عند ماسورة السحب ولا توجد بالونة


----------



## الكل بيحبك (19 سبتمبر 2012)

نصيحه ما تسمعشي كلام حد وتركب عوامه بالكهربا اسفل الخزان لانك هتحتاج تغسل الخزان مره كل شهر وبكده ممكن تبوظ العوامات


----------



## mohamedcontrol (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اولا كلام الفنى خاطئ جدا بالنسبة لمواتير المياة ال 220 v او ال 380 v لابد من تركيب جهاز فلو ماك او جهاز استشعار بمعنى حساس الكترود يركب على ماسورة المياة قبل الدخول على الماتور وهاذا الحهاز الميزة الوحيدة له اذا انقطعت المياة يفصل الماتور اتوماتيك واذا جائت المياة يعمل الماتور اتوماتيك والمواتير لها حمايات اخرى كتير جدا وجميع الحمايات لها اجهزة فى السوق بسعار بسيطة محمد كنترول لوحات تحكم ت 01272669922


----------



## nawras 85 (26 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني اني مشترك جديد وهذه اول مشاركه لي واحتاج مساعدتكم بخصوص انشاء محطة ضخ


----------



## لؤي الدلالعه (27 مايو 2013)

الاخ نورس 
السلام عليكم 
ما الذي تريده بالضبط ساحاول مساعدتك ان شاء الله
مع الاحترام


----------



## sindbad1800 (24 نوفمبر 2013)

الأخ icahmedont واضح أن مشكلة انقطاع المياه عندك بتسبب لك ازعاج لأنك بتضطر تنزل تحضر الطلمبة لأن دخلها هواء وعمرها ما هتخلص طول ما الطلمبة بيدخلها هواء عندى حل جميل مش هيخليك تنزل من الدور الرابع عشان تحضر الطلمبة هتركب مكان الحنفية اللى انت ركبتها جنب الموتور (بلف كهربى) وده بيتفتح بالكهرباء يعنى وانت فى الشقة تضغط على مفتاح الكهرباء لمدة دقيقة وبكده تتحضر الطلمبة وتقفل البلف الكهربى وما تنساش وجرب وادعيلى .... أنا عاملها لواحد صديقى وناجحة وارتاح من بعدها


----------

